# Cooler Weather question



## Larry56 (Jun 25, 2014)

just wanted to get some opinions from you guys out there since I'm a rookie at Yakin. I been researching what some folks wear during cold water fishing and I see quite a few use neoprene waders. maybe I'm wrong here but that scares the hell out of me. I worry about getting dunked and those waders filling up!
I understand you can use a wader belt but....
Am I off track here? 

thanks in advance


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

There are plenty of people who use waders and get along fine. You need to pair it with a dry top and at least one wading belt (some people use two; one over the waders and one over the dry top. I think that breathable waders are more popular than neoprene mainly because of comfort and the ability to properly layer clothing underneath. That is very important. Without the proper types of layers underneath, you can still freeze your butt off. You dress for the water temps. Use wicking layers like polyester, polypropylene. etc then insulating layers like wool or fleece (something that is a good insulator even when it is moist, unlike cotton). If you fall in with waders / dry top & *PFD*, and can get back in your kayak quickly, you would probably get very little water inside. With that said, If I think of a worse case scenario where I fall out and get separated from my kayak (which could easily happen in some of the places I fish with current), I would not want to have to tread water or swim in that outfit. That's just me.

I went the route of a paddling suit. The only difference between a full dry suit (a lot more expensive) and a paddling suit is that the paddling suit has a neoprene neck gasket vs a latex gasket. Both have latex wrist gaskets. The neoprene is very comfortable and when I tested it in the water with my *PFD* on, no water got in. It didn't even touch the water, but even if it did, it would just be moist. I love my paddling suit. It's warm, comfortable and most of all, I have peace of mind when fishing. One of the best features is the relief zipper. When nature calls, it's a lot easier on the water to go. Just unzip, take care of business and zip it back up. With waders, you have to open it all up and pull them down.

If you shop around, a conservative price you will find for good waders dry top: Waders:$120.00, Dry top: $200.00 Two good wading belts:$100.00 = $420.00

You can get a full paddling suit for not much more than that if you look around:

http://www.paddleva.com/shop/produc...gclid=CLrPjYKJqckCFQv3Hwod5u4ElA#.VlRZXdKrTGg

http://www.outdoorplay.com/Kokatat-...u=3134373030&gclid=CKWCkcKKqckCFYUYHwodko8AOg

It's really all personal preference, but I really like my paddling suit. Which ever route you go, wear your *PFD*.


----------



## Larry56 (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you rwh.
I never thought about using 2 belts before and that maybe the way to go for me at the moment still I already have neoprene waders and stocking foot. right now funds are tight with 2 mortages to go the dry suit route but the Hydrus suit looks nice. I think the double belts will give me some piece of mind for now and not venture out into any rip tides or such until I can swing the paddling suit.
I appreciate all the info you provided it sure helped!

thanks again


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I've never tried but I believe I could tread water or doggie paddle in sock foot neoprene waders with a tight belt. Neoprene is buoyant especially the thicker ones. Used to have a semi dry wet suit for work that I could easily keep my head above water just barely moving my arms. Wouldn't want to find out in a life or death situation how well swimming in sock foot waders works. Maybe test it out in a nice indoor pool first, and wear a pfd fishing.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Here's my thought on this: Just use a belt on your waders and you will be fine.

Test: Put a sandwich bag over your hand and put in a dish full of water. What happens? The water pushes it tightly to your skin, right? If you go beyond the top of the bag, it fills with water. Repeat the same process again, but this time put a rubberband around the bag and hand. What happens? Your hand stays dry.

JMO


----------



## Larry56 (Jun 25, 2014)

yeah I've have always used a belt, but never thought about using a 2nd one. 
I will continue to belt up that's for sure!

thanks for the great info guys


----------

